# When does your temp rise??



## Jess J (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

I have read lots of different articles in relation to bbt temperature and when it rises after ovulation.

Reason I ask is because I seem to get EWCM around CD16, followed by a positive cheaply ovulation test the following day but temp did not peak until yesterday; CD21?? Pretty much the same for previous months.

Should also add that I am on my 3rd month of clomid. Basically trying to pinpoint ovulation accurately so that I can have NK Cells testing, which I actually have booked for this Friday. 

All getting very frustrating and expensive, given that I have spent a fortune on clear blue ovulation sticks! I am using the CBFM in the morning, cheap sticks at 10.00am and clear blue ovulation sticks at 14.00pm! Some may think this is excessive but just wanted to do everything to capture O! Both the monitor and clear blue sticks in afternoon just say high-never peak! Although understand that results can be inaccurate when on clomid.

Any help and advice would be very much appreciated ; I'm driving myself insane! 

Also, can anyone possibly recommend a place to post my bbt charts for advice? I have read that if temp rise is delayed after O it could indicate low progesterone which can cause miscarriage and after 2 MMC it may be a cause?

Thanks all sorry post is so long!

Xxxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I always thought there was a slight dip just before O and then a continual rise in temp afterwards - so O on cd16 and temp peak at cd21 would sound ok. Having said that, I don't ovulate and it's been a while since I was temping religiously!

Have a look at Taking Charge Of Your Fertility website - you can post four charts and there are some real experts on there. Also, have a look at the TCOYF book - it's really good and some really useful stuff about temping, CM, and using your cervical position for monitoring (I found the cervical position the easiest in the end, and the cheapest!). You can also try the Fertility Friend app - the free one, you don't really need the upgrade.

Good luck! X


----------



## Jess J (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you so much for the reply; it's really helpful.  

Going slightly insane with it all so hopefully things will pick up!

Thanks again 
xxx


----------

